

The Turducken model of why programming is hard to learn - nreece
http://imprompt.us/2007/turducken/

======
ubudesign
if the person you are teaching has a more mathematical background, then you
will not have that much problem getting them used to functions calling self,
and loops inside other loops, etc. The trick would be to reduce functions into
smaller more elegant segments. And if they are not, have them take some math
classes or teach them about project management :)

